

Show HN: Upload a picture for your leather passport cover and get it at doorstep - s-stude
http://www.handmadegooods.com/custom/?r=hn_25

======
s-stude
HI,

I've developed handmadegooods.com to let you order amazing passport covers.
They are of best quality and have very beautiful colors!

You can create your own design and upload it to our websitte and we will
manufacture that for you!

Free shipping worldwide and 25% OFF!

